# The Question of Kevin Love



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Minnesota fans understandably don’t want to hear this, but Kevin Love is about to become the centerpiece in NBA front-office jockeying over the next several months. In many ways, he already is.
> 
> Love has his warts, but just about every executive agrees he’s a top-10 player. He’s not yet 26 years old, he has just one guaranteed year left on his contract, and it’s an open secret around the league that he’s frustrated with the state of the Timberwolves. A player of Love’s caliber and age might become available — really, truly available — once every two or three seasons. This is an event. Every team piling up assets and talking about how they are “open” to acquiring a superstar should one become available is talking in code about Kevin Love.
> 
> ...


http://grantland.com/the-triangle/the-question-of-kevin-love/


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

That was an interesting read. Them always shitting the bed in crunch time is why I quit watching them. They're really a fun team to watch when they're on though. Real fun! With Kevin Love being my favorite player in the league, by far, and the Wolves being the local team, I sure hope they don't trade him. Convince him to stay, try a full season with a better compliment in Dieng next to him and trade Pek for help elsewhere that compliments him (shot blocker, defensive player) rather than duplicates him (minimal rim protection, offense-only, etc). I think if Rubio, Budinger, Brewer, Martin, Love and Dieng were joined by a long center that can block shots, or maybe an athletic combo guard like Zach Lavine, they could be pretty good and easily a playoff team.....then again, I thought they would be this year but injuries and shitting the bed at the end of games killed that.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think much of their roster as it is currently constructed. He needs to be surrounded by defenders who value each possession. This is an offensive team who can't stop anybody. Sure, they'd be in the mix for the 5th seed with Houston if Pekovic and Howard switched teams, but that's not happening. If I were Love, I'd be packing my bags.


----------

